# HCT offer letter



## UAE bahi

Dear Members,

Is anyone received an offer letter from HCT, UAE to start in this August? I have passed my interview a few weeks earlier....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## tauseefcasvab

hi,
have you already received an offer letter from HCT?
I am also waiting for the same


----------



## UAE bahi

No i didn't get it. When was your interview and when did they communicate with you about the interview result.


----------



## tauseefcasvab

send me email my address is /snip/


----------



## BedouGirl

tauseefcasvab said:


> send me email my address is /snip/


Posting personal contact details on the forum is not permitted. Please use the PM facility.


----------



## tauseefcasvab

Thanks for info. I am unable to see any PM function. Am I still not permitted to use this facility?
Can I edit or delete my post? how it works??
Thanks again


----------



## BedouGirl

tauseefcasvab said:


> Thanks for info. I am unable to see any PM function. Am I still not permitted to use this facility? Can I edit or delete my post? how it works?? Thanks again


You've made seven posts so you can. Check your profile page, you'll find it there. Or click on the profile of the person you want to send the message to and you will see send a PM.


----------



## tauseefcasvab

As per my experience so far, HCT has got one of the best HR team. They are very efficient professional and polite.


----------



## Peripatetic50

It is now June. Have you received your letter? The Vice Chancellor was being replaced not too long ago which resulted in several administrative changes. Also, keep in mind Ramadan began June 18 so folks are working reduced hours. To get the real "skinny" on HCT, I recommend that you go to Dave's eslcafe website and click on STUFF FOR TEACHERS. Then International Teacher Forum where countries are arranged in alpha order by continent. You can read all about HCT there. Lots of changes are happening. I taught there several years. 
Regards, P50


----------



## UAE bahi

Peripatetic50 said:


> It is now June. Have you received your letter? The Vice Chancellor was being replaced not too long ago which resulted in several administrative changes. Also, keep in mind Ramadan began June 18 so folks are working reduced hours. To get the real "skinny" on HCT, I recommend that you go to Dave's eslcafe website and click on STUFF FOR TEACHERS. Then International Teacher Forum where countries are arranged in alpha order by continent. You can read all about HCT there. Lots of changes are happening. I taught there several years.
> Regards, P50


Yep, i have already received the offer and ACCEPTED


----------



## lakhvera

UAE bahi said:


> Yep, i have already received the offer and ACCEPTED


How much time they took to issue the offer letter after the interview?


----------



## Peripatetic50

Hi, I can't recall exact time as that was in 2009 and HCT has undergone many changes. I only recall that I had applied in early March and received an offer letter in May. I would recommend that you visit eslcafe.com and scroll down to the UAE link to post your inquiry. More recent hires should be able to answer your question. Most of my former colleagues left, as HCT is not a desirable place to work any longer for many reasons. You will see when you visit eslcafe. Good luck.


----------



## Peripatetic50

Ok, I see I'm late in replying as you have received an offer. It's not an easy place to work and understand salaries have been slashed as well as benefits. Good luck and hope you have a gratifying experience.


----------

